# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  باز کردن فایل با پسوند bak

## mhab110

با سلام 
فایلی با پسوند bak دارم که می خواهم در  sql  باز کنم ولی بعد از اضافه کردن در ریستوی دیتابیس خطای زیر را  هنگام باز کردن می دهد

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------


An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)


------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:


Access is denied due to a password failure
RESTORE FILELIST is terminating abnormally. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 3279)
چطور می توانم این خطا را رفع کنم 
با تشکر

----------

